
Build a GraphQL with Node.js - notrab
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hOi7biFLf0&list=PLs2PzMqLzi7WkEKE9-DeVODZI63P4g6vk
======
notrab
GraphQL is all up in everyone's face right now. Good or bad, it's a great
tool.

In these videos I will walk you through creating a basic GraphQL server using
Node.JS to give you a flavour of how it works.

Many people I talk to who have heard of GraphQL get confused what it is. I was
one of those people too. One of the most frequent questions I get asked is,
"Is it a database?"...

This video series will explain how exactly you'd go about talking to your
database.

I'd love any feedback! =)

PS. I understand this is a very low level intro and doesn't take into
consideration a permissions layer. Those are for more advances videos coming
soon ;)

